# Solved: Router keeps dropping internet



## lazybear (Nov 23, 2003)

I'm having an issue where I lose my internet connection, on average, once a day. I'm using a Netgear N300 wireless dualband router (WNDR3300) and an Ambit (U10C018) cable modem. I've called the cable company and they said they were getting a good signal from the modem. I've had this router for almost 2 years now and the problems just started a few months ago. Nothing in the settings have changed in over a year. 

When I do lose the connection, I can unplug the router and hook directly into my computer and it works fine. I've also tried power cycling the modem and router. Sometimes it works. Internet was out all day yesterday, power cycled several times. Tried again today, power cycled, and now it works. I've never had an issue with the wireless network itself, just connecting to the internet.

In the back of my mind, I'm thinking it's time for a new router, but I hope there's a solution to be found.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Can we assume a wireless connection ?
If so,may we see:
Wifi test exe. Hint from Johnwill

Download and run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspecto from
www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
on the problem machine. Post a screen shot of the main screen(networks screen) here.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button 
to upload it here.

Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.

Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_...g_a_Screenshot


----------



## lazybear (Nov 23, 2003)

Here's the screen shot you requested. I should say though, the desktop is wired to the router and a laptop is wireless.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok.Can we assume a wired connection?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Let's try to isolate where the disconnect occurs. When you lose internet access try the following before power cycling anything or moving cables.

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following commands:

*ping 192.168.1.1

ping 8.8.8.8

ping yahoo.com*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.

Also, if the ping of the router (192.168.1.1) returned replies login to the router and check the WAN status. Does it have a good IP configuration? If you can release and renew the IP with router tools does that regain internet access?


----------



## lazybear (Nov 23, 2003)

TerryNet said:


> Let's try to isolate where the disconnect occurs. When you lose internet access try the following before power cycling anything or moving cables.
> 
> *Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
> (For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)
> ...


Internet is out again. Works if I hook up straight to the modem as I am now. Got that info for you. As to the last question, WAN status is good but release and renew doesn't work.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Daniel>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Daniel>ping 8.8.8.8

Pinging 8.8.8.8 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 8.8.8.8:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Daniel>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.

C:\Users\Daniel>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Appears to be a router problem, as you suspected in your initial post.


----------



## lazybear (Nov 23, 2003)

Well shoot. At least now I know the problem. Thanks for the help.


----------

